# Lecteur CD/DVD externe pour mac OS X leopard



## Lustig20 (31 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, 

Le lecteur CD/DVD de mon Imac a planté et je n'arrive plus à lire les CD/DVD. 
Je possède un Mac OS X version 10.5.8 (early 2009) avec un processeur intel core 2 duo.

Etant donné ma situation financière (je suis étudiant) il est hors de question que j'aille à un centre apple pour payer des milles et des cents le remplacement d'un lecteur CD/DVD. 
J'ai donc pris la décision de m'acheter un lecteur CD/DVD externe lisible en USB (2.0) et Firewire. 

Je souhaiterai avoir votre avis (voir de nouvelles propositions) sur les lecteurs que j'ai trouvé en terme de compatibilité, de prix etc.​
site de référence : Macway

MacBook Air SuperDrive DVD
Celui-ci est compatible avec les version OS X 10.6 ou 10.7. Existe-t-il le même genre de lecteur (Apple étant le constructeur) pour des versions OS X antérieur ?   

Graveur DVD externe USB slim Samsung
Celui-la me semble bien autant au niveau du prix (2990) qu'au niveau de la compatibilité (compatible avec Mac OS X 10.5) mais est-il réellement performant ?

pourriez vous me conseiller sur cet achat ? avez vous un modèle à me conseiller en particulier ? 

Je me posais aussi la question de savoir si mon CD d'installation Mac OS sera lisible avec ce genre d'appareil ? Je me doute que logiquement il ne devrait pas y avoir de soucis mais j'ai besoin d'être rassuré 

merci d'avance.


----------



## Dthibault (31 Juillet 2012)

N'importe quel Lecteur/Graveur DVD en USB fonctionnera sur le Mac 
Attention car le SuperDrive USB ne fonctionne par défaut que sur un MacBook Air.

Moi j'ai un Graveur DVD Samsung un peu pareil que celui que tu montre et il fonctionne sur mon MacBook.


----------



## Lustig20 (31 Juillet 2012)

Oui je pense que c'est ce que je vais prendre il est compatible avec mon system d'exploit et c'est le moins cher (de ceux que j'ai vu) 

Je te remercie de ta réponse


----------



## Karacouz (15 Septembre 2012)

Je déterre peut-être un peu le post mais je pense à acheter ce graveur et ma question est: est-ce qu'il fonctionne avec un seul port USB sur mac ? J'ai un MBA et s'il faut 2 ports c'est compliqué étant donné que les ports USB sont de part et d'autre du mac ... Et sur hub ?

Merci d'avance


----------

